# Hemp Seed Oil rancid?



## Zeus (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey folks. Finally gathered all of my supplies and ingredients for my first batch of CP. Opened the hemp seed oil to check it and it smells like paint. Is this at its rancid point?


----------



## toxikon (Jul 21, 2017)

Hemp Seed Oil is very high in Linolenic and Linolenic fatty acids which have a short shelf life. An unopened bottle has a shelf life of about 14 months - if the bottle was opened, the shelf life will be shorter.

I wouldn't risk it and wouldn't even bother soaping with fresh Hemp Seed Oil - it has a high chance of developing DOS! Here's a good overview of the fatty acid profiles of different oils: http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/


----------



## KristaY (Jul 21, 2017)

I use hempseed oil in my hippie soap line and have no problems with it. BUT....I store it in the freezer at all times and add ROE to the bottle as soon as it arrives. I also use EDTA in my batches so that helps. Once it arrives on my doorstep it only comes out of the freezer when I'm measuring it out for a soap batch.

I just went to my freezer to sniff it and it's fine. I don't really smell anything so I suspect yours left the supplier's warehouse on the old/rancid side. If they don't store it properly or don't sell it quick enough that can happen. I suggest you contact the supplier and ask if they'll replace it for you.

ETA: I have a few hippie bars left from about 2 years ago and they look and smell fine. My typical usage rate is 15%.


----------

